# Gonna quit dipping



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My brother and I have decided to quit the tobbacco after the 31 of this month.Iv been at it for over 20 yrs. Any one wanna quit a bad habbit with us? This is going to be one of the hardest things iv ever had to do but i figure its for my own good. Im gonna have to take my frustration out on these canines.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with it SS. If you need support we'll be here for you. Feel free to drop me a PM if you need to. I know how hard it can be but you WILL get through it..


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good luck with it SS. If you need support we'll be here for you. Feel free to drop me a PM if you need to. I know how hard it can be but you WILL get through it..


Thank you very much


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As Don said all the best, it'll be hard work but its the best step forward.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Trust me...in the long run you will be happier !

I know the ups and downs but you can do it if you stand firm.

Best of luck !! We have your back !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Thank you very much


Anytime SS ... and I meant it about the PM's. I smoked for ... lets just say to many years and now I loathe tobacco in any form.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Ditto Don, I smoked and dipped for over 20 years, gave it all up in a two part slug-out, February of 01. A tough three weeks, but felt better after that, even better after a few months and feeling like a 20 year old today. Best thing I ever did for myself. SS, we'll support you any way we can, just remember, _this is going to change your life for the better_. Way to go!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey SS, I quit and the best thing I took up at the time to replace it was sunflower seeds. It seemed to help quite a bit, especially on a long drive or if I was really bored. Good luck !


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey SS, I quit and the best thing I took up at the time to replace it was sunflower seeds. It seemed to help quite a bit, especially on a long drive or if I was really bored. Good luck !


Yep i ate a whole bag yesterday









Thanks everyone for all the encouragement, it means alot


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck and keep it up !!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Best of luck! Don't loose heart just get mad at it and don't let it kick your butt! I quit Copenhagen 2 years ago... I used Chantex though... had some crazy dreams.. some kind of fun.. could go back to sleep on the good ones and take over where I left off! lol (weird stuff) my only advice is never ever try just one more time... it's brought me back into chewing 2 times before when I quit... it'll never touch my mouth again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> I used Chantex though... had some crazy dreams.. some kind of fun.. could go back to sleep on the good ones and take over where I left off! lol (weird stuff)


Are you sure thats all you were taking!?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL... read the fine print on the chantex! I miss some of those dreams!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> Best of luck! Don't loose heart just get mad at it and don't let it kick your butt! I quit Copenhagen 2 years ago... I used Chantex though... had some crazy dreams.. some kind of fun.. could go back to sleep on the good ones and take over where I left off! lol (weird stuff) my only advice is never ever try just one more time... it's brought me back into chewing 2 times before when I quit... it'll never touch my mouth again.


Me and a buddy tried to quit a couple years ago while we were deployed. He found out he could get some of that same chantex or a similar nicotin patch for free from the clinic. He tried it and told me about all of the weird dreams he was having. We also took up cigars to try and curve the craving. By the end of the deployment i was dipping again , and he was smoking cigars, dipping and still using the patches lol You had to know this guy he was pretty funny.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Good luck and keep it up !!


Thanks, none for me and day two. My brother slipped up and bummed one from work, he told me just a minor set back. I might try some nicotine gum see how that goes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you're still on the wagon SS. You've gotten through the hard part.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

singlesix said:


> My brother and I have decided to quit the tobbacco after the 31 of this month.Iv been at it for over 20 yrs. Any one wanna quit a bad habbit with us? This is going to be one of the hardest things iv ever had to do but i figure its for my own good. Im gonna have to take my frustration out on these canines.


Hey man I am Glad to hear You are Quitting! I Quit while working offshore in the Gulf of Mexico, there are NO Seven Eleven stores out there to run get some more! I didnt dip Long and didnt figure it would be too hard, A Year Later a guy pulled out a can of the same thing I used to dip and my mouth watered like Crazy! I thought No Way am I gonna let something like that get a hold of me like that! I never Looked Back!! Good Luck and a Lot of Determination will pull ya Through! I Know You Can Do It!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm glad to hear you're still on the wagon SS. You've gotten through the hard part.


I wish i could say thats the hard part, the hard part is gonna be when i go on my next coyote hunt and i pass that 7/11 or quick stop (actually our stores are called allsups out here). Like i told my brother its easier for me to quit the first week or two, and then i start to really miss it bad. I start trying to talk myself into just doing it on hunts and fishing trips, BAM NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOU BOUGHT A WHOLE DANG LOG. Im doing good hanging in thier thanks


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Hey man I am Glad to hear You are Quitting! I Quit while working offshore in the Gulf of Mexico, there are NO Seven Eleven stores out there to run get some more! I didnt dip Long and didnt figure it would be too hard, A Year Later a guy pulled out a can of the same thing I used to dip and my mouth watered like Crazy! I thought No Way am I gonna let something like that get a hold of me like that! I never Looked Back!! Good Luck and a Lot of Determination will pull ya Through! I Know You Can Do It!


Thank you , you have some strong will power to quit in an environment like that


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

singlesix said:


> I wish i could say thats the hard part, the hard part is gonna be when i go on my next coyote hunt and i pass that 7/11 or quick stop (actually our stores are called allsups out here). Like i told my brother its easier for me to quit the first week or two, and then i start to really miss it bad. I start trying to talk myself into just doing it on hunts and fishing trips, BAM NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOU BOUGHT A WHOLE DANG LOG. Im doing good hanging in thier thanks


Just remember what you have been through so far... and that you don't want to go through it again. Throw the money you would have spent on chew in a jar.. it won't be long you'll have enough for a new toy


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yes, dipping and smoking are extremely expensive. With the cash you save, you could buy Greece in little more than a month. Although, I feel it's probably a bad investment. Hey, I bet you could settle for a new gun though. I quit long before the price went into orbit, but with the money my wife and I saved, we bought a new Jeep. Thats huge! Best of luck to you! It just takes will power and knowing how much better you'll feel. You're going to be amazed!


----------

